# C02 gas chamber for rodents



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to start breeding my own rodents and was wondering if anyone has a link to buy a professional gas chamber. I know I can make one myself but I want a proper one so I know it works effectively and efficiently :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

i.am.idc said:


> I want to start breeding my own rodents and was wondering if anyone has a link to buy a professional gas chamber. I know I can make one myself but I want a proper one so I know it works effectively and efficiently :2thumb:



I made my own & to be honest it cost me about £35 to make & it is very efficient & works very quickly too :2thumb:. I don't think you can buy ready made ones which is why many of us make our own :2thumb:.


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

you really dont have to spend that much.

Ive recently made a small one like in this video (of a graphic nature for the squeemish)
YouTube - mini Co2 mice, rat euthanize Kit
I use a slightly larger box and let the co2 in a lot slower, IMO he has done it too fast, but you get the idea of the setup

Using one of these
Regulator for threaded CO2 inflation canisters on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 12:37:01 GMT)

A tyre valve like this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-NEW-TR414-R...tyres_trims_Valve_Caps_ET&hash=item4aa16c8bab
or
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHROME-SLEEVE...tyres_trims_Valve_Caps_ET&hash=item414e4e9045

It uses the threadded air gun co2 canisters, I use these ones, £10 for 10 but im sure you could get them cheaper in bigger packs or from a local air rifle supplies shop if you have one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Co2-16gm-Thre...sure_Cycling_BikePumps_SR&hash=item2308ad2df3

 It may not be as cost effective as larger co2 cylinders, but its cheaper to set up and costs a quid to kill about 30 mice in the small tub


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

snakeeyes21 said:


> you really dont have to spend that much.
> 
> Ive recently made a small one like in this video (of a graphic nature for the squeemish)
> YouTube - mini Co2 mice, rat euthanize Kit
> ...


Hi could you by any chance post a picture of your set up? is the set up alright for rats aswell??


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

snakeeyes21 said:


> you really dont have to spend that much.
> 
> Ive recently made a small one like in this video (of a graphic nature for the squeemish)
> YouTube - mini Co2 mice, rat euthanize Kit
> ...


what do you use as the chamber?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

andy20146 said:


> what do you use as the chamber?


Tuppaware sandwich box.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

snakeeyes21 said:


> you really dont have to spend that much.
> 
> Ive recently made a small one like in this video (of a graphic nature for the squeemish)
> YouTube - mini Co2 mice, rat euthanize Kit
> ...


I dont suppose you make and sell the one you described do you ?


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

nice easy method


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

would this work Aquarium Fish Tank CO2 System Flora Grow Nano 50 Plant Growing Kit | eBay


Paul


----------

